# Minneapolis?



## little_owl (Oct 30, 2009)

Looking for a squatting partner or if anyone knows of any places that are okay with another person moving in, or even someone or people wanting to pool our money together to rent a cheap place just to have some type of low-cost just covering the basics of shelter together? I'm new-ish to Minneapolis and don't know of anyone to do this with and afraid to by myself.


----------

